# Rabies Shot overkill???



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

Today Diva was bitten by a groundhog she chased in the woods. The creature got mad at her and defended itself by attacking her face. She left the scene of the crime scared. 
Anyway, she had rabies shot vaccine over a month ago. Last year she also had rabies shot vaccine. 
One month ago I was told that the rabies shot does not protect them from the rabies strain in the wild AND that a rabies shot is 3 years valid. So she had 2 shots in 13 months. 
When I took her to the vet at the Banfield clinic, I was told that their rabies shot is also for wildlife bites. 
However, they suggested another rabies shot, they called a booster shot, just to make sure. OK....so now I am wondering if I did even the right thing to take her to the vet. All that rabies shots cannot be that good.
Vet also prescribed antibiotics and NSAID for dogs. Is it an overkill or what?
Below see Diva after attack. She was at the vet within 3 hrs.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Not all rabies shots are 3year ones. You can only get a 3year after having proof of previous 1 year rabies. I think a booster is pretty normal after an animal attack.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

If you just did a rabies shot a month ago I would not bother with the booster sounds over kill to me.. There are 1 year and 3 year shots avail the first they get 4-6 months old that is almost always the 1 year vaccine. then after that they usually will get the 3 year vaccine but check with your vet to know which your dog received.


----------



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

yes, this one they gave her over a month ago is a 3 years shot. Same vet, they still suggested a booster shot. To me, after learning all these crazy things about vaccinations I am thinking It does more harm than good. Also the Vet never answered my question about the shot not being working for rabies of wildlife. She re-routed my question to something else....telling me that Diva just got her shot one month ago and the rabies was just barely covering it.

I already took her to the Vet and they did all that. I did not have luxury to ask anyone who could be an expert.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Artermix said:


> yes, this one they gave her over a month ago is a 3 years shot. Same vet, they still suggested a booster shot. To me, after learning all these crazy things about vaccinations I am thinking It does more harm than good. Also the Vet never answered my question about the shot not being working for rabies of wildlife. She re-routed my question to something else....telling me that Diva just got her shot one month ago and the rabies was just barely covering it.
> 
> I already took her to the Vet and they did all that. I did not have luxury to ask anyone who could be an expert.


 It's overkill. And did she get the groundhog? More than one terrier has found out that while groundhogs may be herbivores they're a VERY under-rated opponent if the dog runs up into one.

At any rate peruse the following links if you like. Note what the last one has to say and compare to what you have just been told.

Should the Rabies Vaccine Be Given Every Two or Three Years?

The Rabies Vaccine for Dogs: Side Effects and Precautions You Can Take

Investigative Report Asks: Are some vets lying about rabies vaccinations? | No Dog About It Blog


----------



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank You Old Dog. I am very upset for letting this happen.
I should just have follow my instinct....old fashion...quarantine and take a chance. Because the side effects of the "cure" seem to outweigh even if the chance of rabies was in a ratio 1:10. I feel like I have been cheated because I trusted the professionals.

PS
no she did not get the groundhog....she is a scary cat...she ran as soon as he bit her.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Artermix said:


> Thank You Old Dog. I am very upset for letting this happen.
> I should just have follow my instinct....old fashion...quarantine and take a chance. Because the side effects of the "cure" seem to outweigh even if the chance of rabies was in a ratio 1:10. I feel like I have been cheated because I trusted the professionals.
> 
> PS
> no she did not get the groundhog....she is a scary cat...she ran as soon as he bit her.


 I'll try to remember which set of bookmarks I put the vaccinosis stuff under you and post some links about it , she'll be ok though.

As far as her not getting the ground , still a pup. After she's three or so the groundhog may well be lunch in such an incident.

Knock on wood and give thanks it wasn't a skunk , by the way tomato juice doesn't work , don't ask me how I know.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Poor dog. It's definitely over kill. Vets need to make money and they don't make it on healthy dogs so they gotta pump vaccines into them...which after so many and having them so often just weakens the immune system. 30 years ago dogs did not have all these allergies and skin issues that they do now.... Dogs are getting lumps and cancers at the sit of all these vaccine injections. 

I would just do rabies once at around a year old and leave it at that for the next 5 years or so. But that is just me.


----------



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

I am just finding out about vaccinations. It is very difficult for me. This is my first pet....so it reminds me when my kid was little and all pediatricians wanted to give him medication for behavior....I trusted them to a certain extent, then it became clear that medical doctor are driven by pharma companies. Anyway, I think with animal care is way worse and it is a HUGE business. I am ignorant, still in this field. I read enough about the vaccination to do not want to vaccinate her for the rest of her life. I do understand this is highly controversial as well, but ...hey maybe I just will take a chance??
For example I did not know that all dogs get the same dose of vaccine despite their size. It just does not seem right. Also in the link you posted, and other links as well, I read about the length of vaccination discrepancy and how rabies shot are given to people who graduate from vet school, but for them the shot is 10 years long. I am still sorting thru all these informations. You would think to trust someone who is a professional. Perhaps, they don't know either?? 

Yeah....I think she was so excited she actually got a groundhog. She has been trying chipmunks, rabbits, squirrels and deer, but no luck. Truthfully she has no killer instinct.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OldDog said:


> I'll try to remember which set of bookmarks I put the vaccinosis stuff under you and post some links about it , she'll be ok though.
> 
> Knock on wood and give thanks it wasn't a skunk , by the way tomato juice doesn't work , don't ask me how I know.


LOL no tomatoe juice doesnt work , you need paste, tomatoe paste you need the thicker stuff that will stay on and make a mixture of peroxide and paste and you would have to do it a few times. We have dogs come in work ( dont ask why people are so stupid to put a skunk sprayed dog in their car to bring to us vs washing them at home) but this is what we use, and it never completely takes the smell out only time will do that but it works better then any other product out there.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I say keep the tomato out of it entirely and was VERY successful making my own paste with A quart of hydrogen peroxide, 1/4 cup of baking soda, and 1 tablespoon of dawn or other liquid dish soap (gentler detergents are actually preferable). Peroxide is something that neutralizes the compounds in skunk odor (or something like that), and dawn cuts the oil in the skunk spray.

I hope Diva will be OK soon and healed beautifully! They also gave my boy a booster when he got into it with a Possum. But he was due for his 3 year booster in 10 months, I figured my as well. I was also supposed to keep him quarantined to my yard for 10 days.


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't know why they wouldn't tell you that the rabies shot protects against the wild animals. My dad's hunting dogs get the same as my city dogs. I'm just entering the veterinary field but I can tell you it's all about money pretty much. My dogs have their rabies, parvo, distemper, hepatitis shots but I skip the kennel cough and a couple others.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

smokemama said:


> I don't know why they wouldn't tell you that the rabies shot protects against the wild animals. My dad's hunting dogs get the same as my city dogs. I'm just entering the veterinary field but I can tell you it's all about money pretty much. My dogs have their rabies, parvo, distemper, hepatitis shots but I skip the kennel cough and a couple others.


 If they've covered Lepto yet you might wish to open a discussion on THAT can of worms controversy.


----------



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

She is actually due for booster of all the others including LEPTO....I am done with vaccinating her so. I have been reading about all these different type of vaccination. I am trying to apply as well logic and common sense which served our dogs for 100,000 years, but then suddenly now everything is different. Pets got human diseases uh?? I really would love to see a statistic of how many cases of rabies we have had in past 10 years (humans)....vs how many cases of sick animal we had for rabies or any other type of vaccination that was not needed. Like in medical care for us 90% of the cures & treatments are mostly unnecessary. Even the treatments for human for cancer in the USA are different than other countries. When my mom had colon cancer (in Italy) after the surgery the oncologist said no chemo no radiations because there was no metastasis....yet that is a standard procedure in the US...labeled "preventive". 
So, it is the same as I understand for pet. When I say the same, I mean that all the vet care seems to me to promote a sickness and a perpetuating, never ending vicious cycle of being hooked with the veterinarian and pet medications.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Artermix said:


> She is actually due for booster of all the others including LEPTO....I am done with vaccinating her so. I have been reading about all these different type of vaccination. I am trying to apply as well logic and common sense which served our dogs for 100,000 years, but then suddenly now everything is different. Pets got human diseases uh?? I really would love to see a statistic of how many cases of rabies we have had in past 10 years (humans)....vs how many cases of sick animal we had for rabies or any other type of vaccination that was not needed. Like in medical care for us 90% of the cures & treatments are mostly unnecessary. Even the treatments for human for cancer in the USA are different than other countries. When my mom had colon cancer (in Italy) after the surgery the oncologist said no chemo no radiations because there was no metastasis....yet that is a standard procedure in the US...labeled "preventive".
> So, it is the same as I understand for pet. When I say the same, I mean that all the vet care seems to me to promote a sickness and a perpetuating, never ending vicious cycle of being hooked with the veterinarian and pet medications.


You have to search hard for a good vet who won't do the useless stuff. I personally love my vet. They don't charge an arm and truly care about the animals. That being said I've seen other vets that just care about what all they can do to get money.

I get my dogs rabies but I don't do yearly boosters. We don't go to the vet unless we have to.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

